# Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I am interested in the Pioneer Elite BDP-23FD to match with the Pioneer VSX-21TXH, I can't seem to find any reviews on this Blu-Ray Player is there anybody that owns one or knows anything about it. Talked to a sales rep from Abt and I'll get a deal if I buy both. Just need some info on the Blu-ray player Thanks guys.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I own 3 of the earlier series Pioneer BDP's (2) BDP-51FD's and a BDP-05FD. I am really quite pleased with them.

In truth, the BDP-23, which is the replacement, is in some ways better, some ways worse. The build quality of the BDP-23 is not quite as good, but does offer Blu Ray Live. In addition, the BDP-05 and BDP-51 used top end Wolfson 8740 DAC's where the BDP-23 uses a middle grade Burr Brown. None of that matters if you are using HDMI however.

The biggest knock with the Pioneer BDP's is load times. Compared to the OPPO BDP-83, it is much slower to load discs. In addition, the OPPO offers SACD and DVD-A playback and unbelievable DVD playback.

The MSRP of the BDP-23 is 600 Dollars. Unless it is discounted way below the OPPO's 499 Dollar price, I would honestly go with the OPPO. 

However, one thing to think about is the BDP-23 will have matching amber illumination where the OPPO is blue/green. Mismatching illumination drives me crazy.

In fact, the more expensive BDP-05 is in my bedroom because the BDP-51 does not have amber illumination and closer matches the rest of my gear.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The guys over at Abt said I could pick it for $430 and the receiver for $616 if I buy both, how slow are we talking in load time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It honestly depends on the disc. Java laden discs can take over a minute to load. Some discs load quite quickly. It has never bothered me, but drives some people crazy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Load times of a minute or 2 don't bother me just needed to know if for the discount and the money if its worth it or should I look else where.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, if it was my money, I would purchase an Onkyo TX-SR876 B-Stock from Accessories4less for 850 Dollars and pickup whatever BDP is on sale at BB for around 150. Just on Black Friday, Best Buy was selling the entry level Sony and Samsung for 150 Dollars.

The TX-SR876 is truly in another league and initally retailed for 1700 Dollars. It combines outstanding power reserves (THX Ultra2) with killer video performance via the Reon chip.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Jack but I know we have talked about this before but I have my heart set on the Pioneer receiver and was wondering if the Pioneer BDP was worth it or should I look at another one, even though they are offering a discount on both the receiver and BDP I would rather lose the discount if there is a better BDP for the money.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
170 off on the BDP-23 is a very good deal. Might as well get it and have matching illumination,.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you Jack.


----------



## minuccims (Dec 14, 2008)

Did you get the 23FD? I got one late November as an upgrade from a Panasonic BD55K. It's made both a noticable difference in PQ for DVD Upscale and more so in AQ (multichannel). I have it connected to a Kuro KRP-500M, and even the blu rays have a little more pop. If you need multichannel and can't afford an Oppo 83, then the 23FD is a great selection.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In truth, if it was my money, I would purchase an Onkyo TX-SR876 B-Stock from Accessories4less for 850 Dollars and pickup whatever BDP is on sale at BB for around 150. Just on Black Friday, Best Buy was selling the entry level Sony and Samsung for 150 Dollars.
> 
> The TX-SR876 is truly in another league and initally retailed for 1700 Dollars. It combines outstanding power reserves (THX Ultra2) with killer video performance via the Reon chip.
> ...


+1 for buying it at Accessories4less. I did the same thing with my 705 and also bought an extended warranty-cheap. Then I bought it with my AmEx card which extended it another year.

Matched it with a PS3 Slim with 120 Gb and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> In truth, if it was my money, I would purchase an Onkyo TX-SR876 B-Stock from Accessories4less for 850 Dollars and pickup whatever BDP is on sale at BB for around 150. Just on Black Friday, Best Buy was selling the entry level Sony and Samsung for 150 Dollars.
> 
> The TX-SR876 is truly in another league and initally retailed for 1700 Dollars. It combines outstanding power reserves (THX Ultra2) with killer video performance via the Reon chip.
> ...


Sorry for the double post


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

minuccims said:


> Did you get the 23FD? I got one late November as an upgrade from a Panasonic BD55K. It's made both a noticable difference in PQ for DVD Upscale and more so in AQ (multichannel). I have it connected to a Kuro KRP-500M, and even the blu rays have a little more pop. If you need multichannel and can't afford an Oppo 83, then the 23FD is a great selection.


I have not bought it yet, all this will take place in February.Thanks for the info.:T


----------



## minuccims (Dec 14, 2008)

Ares said:


> I have not bought it yet, all this will take place in February.Thanks for the info.:T


So what did you end up getting? The Pioneer 23FD has been great. No issues at all.


----------



## neomatrix_23 (Sep 21, 2010)

i just got this for $299+tax here in toronto. sounded a bit dull at first but a firmware upgrade fixed it. a bit slow though to get it to load from power up but imo still a great player.


----------

